# DCF77 Funkuhr Erfahrungen



## crash (6 Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der SIPLUS DCF77 Baugruppe für S7-200/300/400?
wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Helmut (6 Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hab von dem Teil eine ältere HW. Die letzte Version der S7-200 Lib ist V3.9. Hab ich per e-mail erhalten.

Hier die V3.9:

Die V3.9 läuft gemäß der Beschreibung hier:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_00/support/toolsdownloads/load_s7-200.htm

Wenn die HW das Signal empfangen kann, dann hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Hoffe das hilft.

gruss 
helmut


----------



## Helmut (6 Mai 2008)

Hi,

hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das Teil nur mit S7-200 verwendet habe. 
Auch die V3.9 ist für S7-200.

gruss
helmut


----------



## edison (7 Mai 2008)

Das doofe Ding hängt bei mir auf dem Balkon und bekommts die halbe Zeit nicht hin, ein gültiges Protokoll zu empfangen.
Der Siemens FB für die 300er bedurfte noch ein paar Krekturen, sonst ging die CPU in Stop wegen Wandlungsfehlern.


----------



## Jelly (7 Mai 2008)

*finger weg*

also wir haben seit etwa 1 monat auch 4 von diesen dingern, FINGER WEG! die halbe zeit kein signal, obwohl ich die zum testen im freien montiert habe und auch genau ausgerichtet hab! Würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer eine Alternative geben würde! Ich muss hier 4 Anlagen mit Datenmanagement machen, inkl. Speichern der aktuellen Zeit der Teileverarbeitung. Und das Ding schreibt mir öfters mal 05.04.2020 00:00 Uhr rein!
Es ist zwar im Baustein eine Überwachung drin, welche ausschliesst dass der Tag zb. 0 sein kann, aber auch ein falsches Telegramm kann eine reele Uhrzeit beinhalten.


----------



## godi (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich habe mit dem "Ding" noch nie gearbeitet aber das kann ja nicht sein das man da keinen Empfang hat!

Siemens schreibt das:


> Dieser Zeitzeichensender DCF 77 steht in Mainflingen bei Frankfurt am Main, der Empfang des Signals ist in einem Umkreis von ca. 2000 km möglich.



Also vom Sender her sollte es kein Problem sein. (Mit dem kommt man durch ganz Mitteleuropa)
Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das so eine Funkuhr vom Hofer/Aldi 10€ kostete und eigentlich immer richtig funktioniert! 

godi


----------



## dalbi (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit dem DCF77 Baustein aus der Oscat S7 LIB funktioniert mit dem einfachen Empänger von Conrad wunderbar. Eine Schaltung für den Treiber könnte ich auch zukommen lassen bzw. hier ins Forum stellen.

http://www.oscat.de


MfG
Daniel


----------



## godi (8 Mai 2008)

Mit diesem Empfänger:
http://www1.at.conrad.com/fas6/fh.p...conrad.com&layout=b2c&fsm_host=&fsm_insertkz=
dieser Erweiterung:
http://www.linum.com/de/support/funkuhr/conrad-dcf.htm
und diesen Infos über das Signal:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77#Zeitinformation
kann man schon selber was Basteln.

@D Albinus
Stell mal die Schaltung wenn es möglich ist in das Forum.


----------



## Mr.Spok (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze die DCF-Antenne von Theben (Typ 9070243).
Dazu einen 6k8 Widerstand von +24V auf den SPS-Eingang Minus der Antenne auf 0V, Plus der Antenne auch auf den SPS-Eingang.

Desweiteren benutze ich die Bausteine der Ocat.lib. Es funktioniert einwandfrei.


mfG Jan


----------



## Forumaner (8 Mai 2008)

@godi:
Ich möchte für andere Leser deinen Link zum Conrad DCF77-Empfänger korrigieren:
http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=641138
Dein Link funktioniert nämlich leider nicht, weil er aus deinem Conrad-Warenkorb kopiert wurde.
Will jetzt nicht in den Klugscheißmodus wechseln, aber bei den Artikeln von Conrad gibt es einen speziellen Link, der sich *Link auf diesen Artikel* nennt und sich rechts in der *Extras*-Box befindet!
Somit klappt es auch mit den Conrad-Links!

@D. Albinus:
Kann mich nur godi anschließen, stell bitte mal deine Schaltung hier ins Forum!
Habe nämlich auch vor mit dem Conrad-DCF77-Empfänger die Uhrzeit zu empfangen.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mal so ein änliches Modul wie dieses von Conrad.



http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=641871



Vorteil war damals: Uhrzeitanzeige, Sychronanzeige, DCF-Signalausgang mit 1,5 Volt.

Ob diese Uhr den DCF-Signalausgang noch hat weiss ich nicht.

P.S: Preis war identisch, Ausrichtung der Antenne war unwichtig/nicht relevant. Die Uhr lief Tadellos.


Für Feedback zu dieser Uhr sind wir offen.


----------



## Helmut (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bevor wir hier noch mehr "abgleiten" noch ein paar Anmerkungen von meiner Seite:

DCF77 Empfänger gibt es viele.
Damit diese jedoch an einer SPS laufen sind ein paar Voraussetzungen notwendig:
+ Wenn über Eingänge, dann muß auch die Spannug passen. Die meisten SPS'en brauchen 24V.
D.H. üblicherweise muß dies bei den "Bastellösungen" beachtet werden.

Optionen:
GPS-Mäuse geben mehrere Protokolle aus, welche meist auch die Zeit enthalten. 
Info hier: http://www.nmea.de/nmea0183datensaetze.html#rmc

Nachteile: 
Allerding in ASCII. Dies ist bei einer S7-200 CPU kein Problem, da mit dem RS232 PC/PPI-Kabel Verbindung möglich (Freeport). Allerdings ist die Zeit ohne Sommer/Winterumschaltung (UTC).
Spannungsversorgung der GPS-Mäuse meist 5V.

Von Siemens kenn ich lediglich zwei Produkte:
Das hier erwähnte SIPLUS DCF77 (S7-200/300/400) und Siclock (S7-300/400). www.siemens.de/siclock

Wer hat denn mit den Siemens-Leuten schon mal gesprochen, wenns nicht läuft?

Ich habe bei meinem Problem eine neu Version der S7-200 Lib bekommen.

Hoffe das hilft euch etwas weiter.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Kieler (8 Mai 2008)

Nettes Thema. Eine brauchbare Uhrzeit benötigt man doch immer wieder.

1. Siemens Uhr
Habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal eingesetzt. Meine Erfahrungen, waren auch so Lala. Mehr oder weniger ging es zum Schluss. Begeisterung ist aber nicht aufgekommen. Der Empfang war immer wieder weg. Und die Bausteine fand ich auch nichts so prickelnd. Es gibt die Uhr aber auch mit einem GPS Empfänger, dann ist die Signalqualität deutlich besser.

2. HOPF Uhren (http://www.hopf.com/de/)
Die Uhren von Hopf werden auch von der Sinaut Abteilung von Siemens vertrieben. Damit haben wir gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

3. Conrad
Hier würden Eure Erfahrungen / Schaltplan usw. interessieren

4. Einfach Lösung
Funkuhr für den Installationsvereiler kaufen. Nachts um 4Uhr einen Impuls auf die SPS und damit einmal am Tag die Uhr stellen. Für viele Fälle, ist dieses völlig ausreichend.


----------



## dalbi (9 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

anbei der Schaltplan, für das DCF Funkuhrmodul von Conrad Best.Nr. 64 11 38 zum Anschluss an eine SPS. Das DCF Empfangsmodul sollte allerdings ein Stück von der Treiber-Platine entfernt sein getestet mit ca. 2m geschirmter Leitung.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Kieler (10 Mai 2008)

Klasse, jetzt benötigen wir nur noch jemanden, der das Ding in Kleinserie herstellt.

Muss bei dieser Lösung eigentlich auch ein FB in den OB100 eingebunden werden?

Kieler


----------



## gravieren (10 Mai 2008)

OB 100  ist  Warmstart.

Nö, OB35 oder so ist ausreichen.

Oder Ob1 mit Timer, je nachdem, wie oft mann die Uhrzeit lesen will.


----------



## Kieler (10 Mai 2008)

*Ob35*

Ich meinte eigentlich auch OB35 ... noch nicht ganz wach.

Bei Siemens gab es damals einen FB100. Der musste sowohl im Ob100 als auch im OB35 aufgerufen werden. Der OB35 musste alle 10ms aufgerufen werden.

Läuft das bei Deiner Lösung ähnlich?

Kieler


----------



## dalbi (10 Mai 2008)

ja der FB DCF77 kann im OB1 bzw. irgendwo im Zyklischen Programm oder im OB35 aufgerufen werden.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## hicomer (18 April 2021)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich benutze die DCF-Antenne von Theben (Typ 9070243).
> Dazu einen 6k8 Widerstand von +24V auf den SPS-Eingang Minus der Antenne auf 0V, Plus der Antenne auch auf den SPS-Eingang.
> Desweiteren benutze ich die Bausteine der Ocat.lib. Es funktioniert einwandfrei.
> mfG Jan



Hallo Jan,

ist die Kombination noch im Einsatz?
Ich habe es an meiner S7-315DP bisher leider erfolglos versucht:
- die Beschaltung habe ich mit dem 6,8kOhm Widerstand umgesetzt, als Eingang E0.0 verwendet
- die rote LED am DCF Sensor von Theben flacker nur ganz schwach
- Das Oscat Modul DCF77 rufe ich im Intervall von 20ms über den OB35 auf
- SYNC geht zwar auf TRUE, aber ERROR bleibt auf TRUE und RTC wird nicht gesetzt
Was könnte noch falsch sein?

Gruß
Matthias


----------

